# Shootability - 2014 Elite Energy



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

The 2014 Energy Dealer Promo 35's arrived today. 1 black and 1 Realtree Extra. After opening the boxes, I must say , I was a little taken back by the length of the riser, It was not bad, just not what you expected from Elite, The finish was flawless, although I liked the Ninja Black better than the new Flat black. The Cage or riser box was not hard on the eyes at all. After a few shots, I forgot it was even there... The Limbs look to be the same length, but just on a different angle, thus giving the effect they are shorter I did not measure them, But a visual next to an Elite Answer..
Shooting the Bow.
Draw cycle is very smooth, Heavier up front like most Elite bows with a nice transition into the generous valley with a rock solid wall that Elite is known for. While shooting the bow from 10 yard, with no stabilizer, no sight, no peep sight, only an arrow rest and a d loop, The shot was absolutely amazing.. Completely vibe free, The bow never moved. absolutely dead in the hand.. and even though people use that term frequently, I do not..

The Energy 35 has holes drilled in the riser to add counter weights, although on the 35, I do not know why anyone would..
Although, Some people bashed Elite for Dropping 4 bows, After shooting this Energy 35, I now know why.. It is a brilliant design and the Answer and Pure would never compete with this marvel. If the Energy 32 shoots as nice as the 35, the Hunter would have never survived either.. You have to shoot the bow, Please do not Judge this move by Elite without shooting one for yourself.. But I will warn you.. It is not easy to walk away without one.
I am just giving my honest opinion above, Yes I am a fan of Elite, That is why I only sell Elite.. I am partners with a company that is not afraid of change, and produces some of the finest Equiptment in the archery business..... Stop in and try one and see for yourself and you will see....
If you have shot the new Energy, please leave you thoughts. 
WAAC


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Cam lean? Serving?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

lavazhole said:


> Cam lean? Serving?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Cam lean = None visible. We shot the bow with no peep or sight.. We where just lining up the bowstring with a sting hanging vertical on the target at 8 to 10 yards away, and we all were missing the string by less than a 1/4 inch on either side, but hitting the string more than not.. 
Servings = are clean.. Winners choice quality.. Not the prettiest but quality and reliable and my opinion Breathn has the best servings out there.. That is my gauge when it comes to servings.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

At first I about puked but that 35 is kind of growing on me...latest bow for me is an 11 might have to pick one up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

lavazhole said:


> At first I about puked but that 35 is kind of growing on me...latest bow for me is an 11 might have to pick one up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Lavazhole,
I was not thrilled at first either by the riser design, but it easily grows on you, and the way the bow shoots, easily changes that perception... Elite dropping the hunter and answer had me scratching my head.. Shoot it and you will understand why they made that move..
We did not chrono the bow as time did not allow us.. I will chrono and report the results possibly tomorrow..
waac


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Its going to be tough bow to beat this year. The one i shot had a little top cam lean.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Would really like to shoot the 32.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

In love the specs...how will it tune is the question.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

stillern said:


> In love the specs...how will it tune is the question.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Stillern,
I am no engineer, but I would think that the new riser design would eliminate much of the torque on the cams and cables that some Elite bows may have had in the past. but only time will tell.. My guys will be shooting this bow a-lot over the next few weeks, I do not foresee any issues timing the bow...
WAAC


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

They look just like the Primes , minus the cams. Nice to see them going to a more parallel limb bow


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm definitely gonna check out the 35.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> They look just like the Primes , minus the cams. Nice to see them going to a more parallel limb bow


IMO Similar in design to Bowtech 82nd Airborne that I was woking on.. But I Agreed with the Prime comparison as well.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Im anxiously waiting to shoot the 32. My dealer said he would have his first 2 in sometime early next week.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Very dumb question...but did you guys order the bows or did they just show up from Elite as dealer demos? There are only two current local Elite dealers here...one is unsure if he will continue to carry them for 2014 and the other said he would carry them but would be per customer order only, and the only bows they would have available to shoot would be the left over 2013s. So thus the reason I'm asking the dumb question....IF Elite is sending the dealers a demo Energy 35 without them placing an order for the bows...maybe I might get to shoot one after all. If not...then I guess if I wanted to shoot one, I would have to buy it sight unseen and without being able to shoot one before hand (which I do NOT like doing).


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

The Demo Promo packs are for Dealers signing a dealer agreement and have to be ordered. Sound to me Like both dealers will be not resigning with Elite, My opinion, A big mistake.. This bow is reasonably priced and for the money nothing comes close.. All Elites have similar characteristics, go in and shoot a 2013 and if you like them, Especially the Hunter, You would not be disappointed buying the Energy 32 bow sight unseen.. This is just my opinion, I would ask others who have shot them for verification.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

New limb's are 12 1/2'' long . Shorter than the old one's .


----------



## Folix (Oct 1, 2011)

I am also a BIG fan of Élite (1 tour, 1 gt500, 1 xlr and 1 pure already ...). all these are fantastic bows if you know how to handle and tune them. Élite is if not the one at least one of the best bow companies I ever met. Pretty nice to see that also short archers Will be satisfied. 

Unfortunately the distribution in europe is somehow non existing ... and pro shops are not aware about the proper way to tune these fantastic bows ... . that's why i gotta a press, a draw board etc ... .

In any event i am looking forward to try this new line in short.

Any idea about the pricing in usa ? In italy will have to add 22% as vat taxes on the us purchase price ...

Thanks


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I also shot one yesterday...Bottom cam had just a touch of lean, not much but a little. Thing was crazy smooth and like the OP said, at the shot the thing did NOTHING...Everyone always says "Dead in the hand" but I've never shot a bow that dead before and I've shot A LOT of bows.
I don't see why people keeping *****ing about the "Cage" in the riser, I kinda like it, it's different but still subtle, you kinda have to look for it honestly...It doesn't stand out unless you really look for it.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Folix said:


> I am also a BIG fan of Élite (1 tour, 1 gt500, 1 xlr and 1 pure already ...). all these are fantastic bows if you know how to handle and tune them. Élite is if not the one at least one of the best bow companies I ever met. Pretty nice to see that also short archers Will be satisfied.
> 
> Unfortunately the distribution in europe is somehow non existing ... and pro shops are not aware about the proper way to tune these fantastic bows ... . that's why i gotta a press, a draw board etc ... .
> 
> ...


MSRP is 899.00 on their bows. Same as last year..


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

Crow Terminator said:


> Very dumb question...but did you guys order the bows or did they just show up from Elite as dealer demos? There are only two current local Elite dealers here...one is unsure if he will continue to carry them for 2014 and the other said he would carry them but would be per customer order only, and the only bows they would have available to shoot would be the left over 2013s. So thus the reason I'm asking the dumb question....IF Elite is sending the dealers a demo Energy 35 without them placing an order for the bows...maybe I might get to shoot one after all. If not...then I guess if I wanted to shoot one, I would have to buy it sight unseen and without being able to shoot one before hand (which I do NOT like doing).


I will have 35's in Friday afternoon, and in about 2 weeks some 32's. I am located in middle tn, halfway between nashville and chattanooga on I24.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Energy 35 RH 70 lbs 29" Draw
Ok guys, you do the math.. Im not a speed guy, You speed guys, do your thing and let me know if this is as advertised...
Here are the specs..(The bow was set up just out of the box.) Bow was set up with an Octane Hostage Pro and D loop. ( No other accessories ) Center shot set and nock set 90 degrees. 
29" Draw as per the draw board
71.5 Lbs as per the draw board
12 lbs holding weight at full draw as per the draw board
29" arrow, with 100 grain field tip... Measurement ( crotch of nock to end of Carbon Victory Vforce V1) 3 Blazer vanes
Total weight of arrow with field tip.. 374 Grains

Chrono Speeds..
302 FPS 1st Shot
304 FPS 2nd shot
305 FPS 3rd Shot

All other shots after averaged at 304 FPS
Let me know
Thanks
Waac


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Not sure but think that is at least meeting IBO.
Anyone know a place in Iowa to try these out?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

WAAC said:


> Energy 35 RH 70 lbs 29" Draw
> Ok guys, you do the math.. Im not a speed guy, You speed guys, do your thing and let me know if this is as advertised...
> Here are the specs..(The bow was set up just out of the box.) Bow was set up with an Octane Hostage Pro and D loop. ( No other accessories ) Center shot set and nock set 90 degrees.
> 29" Draw as per the draw board
> ...



I could be wrong but it seems it is coming in at a little over 320 IBO?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I actually like the cage too. I think they have made some nice offerings this year. Much better than last year IMHO. They are still a bow I would never own due to their grip and the fact that I am not a fan of their "dwell zone." I also am not sold on their version of the 2 track. For whatever reason they have more issues with cam lean than any other manufacturer using the same system. That being said, they really are carving out a nice niche and to me are making a much nicer bow than at least one of the big manufacturers. Couple this with Levi spanking people on the 3D trail this upcoming year with their bows and you have an emerging force in archery.


----------



## OutbackAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

WAAC said:


> Energy 35 RH 70 lbs 29" Draw
> Ok guys, you do the math.. Im not a speed guy, You speed guys, do your thing and let me know if this is as advertised...
> Here are the specs..(The bow was set up just out of the box.) Bow was set up with an Octane Hostage Pro and D loop. ( No other accessories ) Center shot set and nock set 90 degrees.
> 29" Draw as per the draw board
> ...


Using BackCountry Bowhunting's arrow speed calculator, at those specs you should be getting about 311 to 314 fps, based on the 327 to 330 fps range IBO listed on Elite's website. (estimated 6 grains for the loop). Looks like the bow you have is getting * 7 to 10 fps less than advertised IBO*, at least based on that particular arrow speed calculator.


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

OutbackAlien said:


> Using BackCountry Bowhunting's arrow speed calculator, at those specs you should be getting about 311 to 314 fps, based on the 327 to 330 fps range IBO listed on Elite's website. (estimated 6 grains for the loop). Looks like the bow you have is getting * 7 to 10 fps less than advertised IBO*, at least based on that particular arrow speed calculator.


Actually he is at or little above IBO if you figure in the rubber bats that they put on the string. IBO at 29" is supposed to be 317-320. 327-330 is for 30" draw.


----------



## OutbackAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

cicero said:


> Actually he is at or little above IBO if you figure in the rubber bats that they put on the string. IBO at 29" is supposed to be 317-320. 327-330 is for 30" draw.


The IBO you use on the calculator is irrelevant. (For example, If you set the calculator to 330 fps, 70 lbs, 350 grains, 30" draw, no weight on string (in other words standard IBO), and then slide the draw to 29", you get 320 fps. It almost looks like the chart listed on Elite's website was generated by the calculator I listed, at least for the 30" to 27" draws.) 

*However, I did not include the weight of the string leaches, so that probably does make up the difference.*


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Just doing the math in my head, that sounds like it's IBO'ing around 319-320 fps. 

That's based on 5.5 fps lost for additional arrow weight and 10 fps lost for 1" of draw length.

304+5.5+10= 319.5.... maybe you add 2 fps for the d-loop but you can't credit for the "string bats" as they were called when they are located to be functioning as speed nocks would.

In other words, it sounds slow to me.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

So one report of top cam lean and one with bottom lean, looks like same ole same...inconsistent limbs.


----------



## jgrn1127 (Feb 17, 2011)

dave4 said:


> So one report of top cam lean and one with bottom lean, looks like same ole same...inconsistent limbs.


Somebody always has to complain shoot the bow before you make an opinion I have best bow from Elite so far


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

dave4 said:


> So one report of top cam lean and one with bottom lean, looks like same ole same...inconsistent limbs.


are they still using Barnsdale's ?


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im coming up with 320-325fps IBO ( @ 30" dl),, In my exp of tuning the last few yrs Elites the leeches only effected speed by 1-3 fps . I usually gain 3-6 fps by dropping the leeches and grubs and going with red brass nocks on the string starting at 4" from the axle ( 3 nocks for 33" ata and under , 4 nocks for 34"+ ata ) .

I have my 2014s enroute to my shop , should land next wk sometime . I will play with them and see what kind of numbers I will come up with . I will also send one to John and see what he can do with his strings on one .


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

I am having no problems with cam lean on my answer...great shooting bow...and i used to be a mathews guy


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

cmillett79 said:


> Im coming up with 320-325fps IBO ( @ 30" dl),, In my exp of tuning the last few yrs Elites the leeches only effected speed by 1-3 fps . I usually gain 3-6 fps by dropping the leeches and grubs and going with red brass nocks on the string starting at 4" from the axle ( 3 nocks for 33" ata and under , 4 nocks for 34"+ ata ) .
> 
> I have my 2014s enroute to my shop , should land next wk sometime . I will play with them and see what kind of numbers I will come up with . I will also send one to John and see what he can do with his strings on one .


I do the same thing with brass nocks and take all rubber off. Bow is about 5-6fps faster and just as quiet. Gonna play with mine also Friday afternoon when they arrive.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

As Ive said in some other threads about Elite's Energy 32, its the first bow, since 2010 that Elite has produced a bow that has me considering buying a second Elite. Until now, my 2010 z28 has all Ive wanted. Love the riser on the Energy 32.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Id love a E35 maybe Pete needs a kidney or a kid(2 to choose from) for trade?Joking,kinda.........lol


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Why would I want to shoot a bow with inconsistent limbs? Its not a complaint, it is an observation, fanboys likely view it as a complaint though.


jgrn1127 said:


> Somebody always has to complain shoot the bow before you make an opinion I have best bow from Elite so far


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

dave4 said:


> Why would I want to shoot a bow with inconsistent limbs? Its not a complaint, it is an observation, fanboys likely view it as a complaint though.


Nobody cares what you want to shoot. Bowtech is great. Bowtech wins! Dave wins! Gtfo


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info fellas..
Please keep the comments coming.. Also, Keep in mind, I did no tuning what so ever.. Took the bow out of the box, I put a rest and a d loop on and shot the bow.. those were the speeds out of the chrony machine.. 
I will add, that I used a 400 spine arrow. a 350 spine arrow would have been better for recommended spine for this bow.. I had realized this after I posted.. I can try again tomorrow if this creates an issue on Chrono speeds due to being under spined.
LMK


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldnt think it would cause much effect but I could be wrong WAAC ,, I sure would love to see the harness get speced correctly then the bottom cam synced to the top (not adjusting the top cam to sync in other words ) .Leave everything on the string so theres an honest comparison . Im willing to bet the harness may be slightly settled and probly will pick up some speed after this tune .


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Cmillet79
I agree. With a micro tune should perform better. I just wanted to get the out of the box speed out to the A/T community.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah no prob I know bud  ,,, Im already wanting to DLS rev cam a E-35


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

dave4 said:


> So one report of top cam lean and one with bottom lean, looks like same ole same...inconsistent limbs.


Bowtech limbs or Barnsdale limbs. Pretty easy choice for 99.9% of archers in this world.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> Bowtech limbs or Barnsdale limbs. Pretty easy choice for 99.9% of archers in this world.


I guess I am in the .1%. I have been less than impressed with Barnsdale limbs on production model bows.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like elite made some nice improvements......Looking forward to reviews on the 32 version.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mine is on order


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

cmillett79 said:


> Yeah no prob I know bud  ,,, Im already wanting to DLS rev cam a E-35


HA HA!!! The Energy has barely hit the streets and the frankenbow plans are already formulating.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Boonerbrad said:


> Bowtech limbs or Barnsdale limbs. Pretty easy choice for 99.9% of archers in this world.


LOL, bowtech isnt the one with vastly different reactions from bow to bow. When bowtech was known for crappy limbs they used the same type cam system elite STILL uses...HMMM. It is the nature of the 2 track, there is no control, if limbs vary even a little the lean is different. Hence INCONSISTENT.
Geez you elite guys are sure defensive, like you own the company or are boyfriends with the owner, how pathetic yall tie so much emotion to a frickin inanimate object. GTFOY


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

My E35 is shooting a 340 grain arrow at 59lbs 28.5 draw with a loaded string at 294! I think thats pretty darn good!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dave4 said:


> LOL, bowtech isnt the one with vastly different reactions from bow to bow. When bowtech was known for crappy limbs they used the same type cam system elite STILL uses...HMMM.



I'm no Elite fanboy but if you let those softballs hang over the plate I'm going to hit them. 

WHEN Bowtech was known for crappy limbs? WTH, you mean like today and every day before it? I've never seen worse than the hardcore limbs.... and no, not finish. I mean deflection and internal issues.... like 7 sets in 11 months on 3 Specialists kind of issues.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I'm no Elite fanboy but if you let those softballs hang over the plate I'm going to hit them.
> 
> WHEN Bowtech was known for crappy limbs? WTH, you mean like today and every day before it? I've never seen worse than the hardcore limbs.... and no, not finish. I mean deflection and internal issues.... like 7 sets in 11 months on 3 Specialists kind of issues.


Hit away, even with your apparently rare case we both know bowtech limb problems are no where near where they were with binaries. Not sure what your doing to those bows, Me personally wont buy a solid limb. They cause to many problems. I guess I think of bowtech limbs now as splits since they have not had even a fraction of the solids problems, cosmetics aside. I am no fanboy of bowtech, I think my invasion is taking a back seat to my hoyt.


----------



## TscottEVO26 (Sep 14, 2012)

Why is it so impossible for people to stay on topic

I can't wait to shoot the new Energy's next week. Our Rep is stopping by with them both and a plethora of mods to get a true feel for them. I'm hoping I like it. I liked the Hunter and the Tour but they were both a little slow for me. Looking for a new target bow in 60# crossing my fingers this is the one. 

Thanks WAAC for the ongoing review AT Appreciates it!


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

I shot the 35 yesterday. It was very smooth at the shot. I think the new limb angle makes a big difference in sound and vibration. The input from the bow was over immediately vs. a 1/2 second of twang my Pulse has. The draw was easier than an Answer. Not Hunter level but close. So easy in fact that I drew the 70# one, barely. (I normally shoot at 54#) Two arrows shot and I ordered one. I love my Pulse but the stiff draw is getting old and my shoulders aren't getting better now that I've cracked the half century mark. I was surprised when I saw the 2014 lineup but I totally get it now. The textured finish on the black models is nice and a bit flatter than the old ninja finish. Better for the blind. I've had a few Elites and this one is the biggest change from the others yet.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

OK.. Here are the specs again with a properly spined arrow.. ( Yesterdays numbers were with a 400 spine arrow ) technically under spined. Curious to see if under spined arrow has any effect with the numbers..
Easton axis arrow.. 340.. Crotch of Nock to end of shaft 26.5" 9.5 GPI shaft
Weight of 396 grains includes 100 grain field tip and 3 blazers

Energy 35 RH 70 lbs 29" Draw
Ok guys, you do the math.. Im not a speed guy, You speed guys, do your thing and let me know if this is as advertised...
Here are the specs..(The bow was set up just out of the box.) Bow was set up with an Octane Hostage Pro and D loop. ( No other accessories ) Center shot set and nock set 90 degrees. 
29" Draw as per the draw board
71.5 Lbs as per the draw board
12 lbs holding weight at full draw as per the draw board

Averages 295 FPS.. No tuning.. Out of the box just hostage pro rest and D loop..


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im coming up with around 325-328Ibo (@ 30" dl) bro , so low end of ibo . For out of the box , no tuning thats not to bad imo . Means theres another 3-6 fps at "least" up for grabs .


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I just shot the Energy 35 at Lancaster Archery and all i can say is it holds like a Rock and the Valley is Awesome, it's like you have to push it forward to shoot..Nothing on it but a rest and Loop and the bow never moved at shot.. I have always been a Bowtech Fan but there will be one in my Stable... Want to shoot the 32" but the 35" is going to be one Hell Of A Shooter!!


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

What are they going to cost?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I shot the E 35 and I guess ill eat my own words .The bow is well balanced , Great draw, Just as dead on the shot as my experience.Its not but feels lighter than my experience. So I ordered one in target red

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Lancaster has them for $899


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Jaliv92 said:


> Well I shot the E 35 and I guess ill eat my own words .The bow is well balanced , Great draw, Just as dead on the shot as my experience.Its not but feels lighter than my experience. So I ordered one in target red
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Nice! I ordered one in Blue for myself....


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Really, 3-6 to improve on? We all know a bump of 6 fps will not affect a darn thing pin gap or impact wise. As long As it shoots good and is within reason on ibo, it should b a winner.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

I was reading a post on The Elite Forum, and found this post by hunterpete..
I think it puts things in perspective as far as the Energy 32 is concerned...
Waac

From Hunterpete
The Pulse was less than 3% of our overall sales. Great bow, no one bought it. I think it was one of our best bows ever, but speed guys bought bows that were over hyped. The new PSE is supposedly 370 fps...consider this:
Energy 32 335 fps(It really does this)
minus 2" brace height...additional 20 fps
Some bow companies calculate speed at 31" draw...additional 10 fps

A 5" brace height 31" Energy 32 would be 365 fps...

We showed we can make a bow faster with speed mods,we sold very few of them. We made a 6" brace height bow, we sold very few of them...we are a"shootability" company, it's our identity.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I shot the Energy 35 , now I have one on order. they got my money!! witch is not easy!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

WAAC said:


> Energy 35 RH 70 lbs 29" Draw
> Ok guys, you do the math.. Im not a speed guy, You speed guys, do your thing and let me know if this is as advertised...
> Here are the specs..(The bow was set up just out of the box.) Bow was set up with an Octane Hostage Pro and D loop. ( No other accessories ) Center shot set and nock set 90 degrees.
> 29" Draw as per the draw board
> ...



I think this only translates to about 318 fps and thats 18-25fps shy of its IBO.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

WAAC said:


> I was reading a post on The Elite Forum, and found this post by hunterpete..
> I think it puts things in perspective as far as the Energy 32 is concerned...
> Waac
> 
> ...


I'd like to know which companies are calculating speed at 31"? Thats not IBO or ASA, what company is doing this? I'm doubting that.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

WAAC said:


> OK.. Here are the specs again with a properly spined arrow.. ( Yesterdays numbers were with a 400 spine arrow ) technically under spined. Curious to see if under spined arrow has any effect with the numbers..
> Easton axis arrow.. 340.. Crotch of Nock to end of shaft 26.5" 9.5 GPI shaft
> Weight of 396 grains includes 100 grain field tip and 3 blazers
> 
> ...


So, if you're at 295, you add 10fps for d.l. at 30" and you get 305. You knock off 1fps for the 1.5lb over 70 and you get 304. Even if you give 17fps for the 394 grain arrow, which would be generous, you get 321fps. If I remember right the IBO was 335-340. Don't get me wrong, I've owned 5 Elites, the only reason I don't anymore is because I just couldn't be consistent with the grip. So I'm not a hater, but this bow isn't getting close to IBO.
Personally I don't feel all kinds of tweaking and tuning should be required to hit IBO. Just my opinion. Please correct me if I'm wrong on the numbers.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Energy 35 IBO's at 327 to 330..
Being that and this bow was just out of the box and not tuned, your numbers are only off by a couple of feet per second.. and that could be my chrony
So basically The Energy 35 is as advertised, by your calculations,,


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

All speed #'s aside, I'm very sure Elite has a super line up this year. They really do make forgiving bows. 

The crowd they are marketing to should be very happy with the 2014 line up.

Now, I wish they had more dealers that would stock them here. I have 1 dealer somewhat close by, but I won't give a dime to them.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Q2DEATH said:


> I'd like to know which companies are calculating speed at 31"? Thats not IBO or ASA, what company is doing this? I'm doubting that.


No one is, Its just what Pete does, He makes stuff up to rationalize his limited lineup that produces maximum profits, same thing hes always done...Dwell zone LMFAO


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

WAAC said:


> Energy 35 IBO's at 327 to 330..
> Being that and this bow was just out of the box and not tuned, your numbers are only off by a couple of feet per second.. and that could be my chrony
> So basically The Energy 35 is as advertised, by your calculations,,


Alright, I thought I'd seen 335.


----------



## whereuat (Dec 18, 2012)

Q2DEATH said:


> I'd like to know which companies are calculating speed at 31"? Thats not IBO or ASA, what company is doing this? I'm doubting that.


IBO allows for a variance of +/- 3/4" for draw length and +/- 2# of draw weight so I would guess that manufacturers could push this to the limit when getting speeds.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

dave4 said:


> No one is, Its just what Pete does, He makes stuff up to rationalize his limited lineup that produces maximum profits, same thing hes always done...Dwell zone LMFAO


Never seen one person seem to dislike one company so much that they troll all the threads concerning that certain company and say nothing but negative crap . Get a life and go find something that makes you happy so you stop trolling


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

rsully661 said:


> Never seen one person seem to dislike one company so much that they troll all the threads concerning that certain company and say nothing but negative crap . Get a life and go find something that makes you happy so you stop trolling


Well said!


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

View attachment 1778415


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

dave4 said:


> No one is, Its just what Pete does, He makes stuff up to rationalize his limited lineup that produces maximum profits, same thing hes always done...Dwell zone LMFAO


Actually PSE did with the Freak.


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

If you want a bow that draws like a dream and holds like a rock. Is extremely quiet and has zero movement on the shot than the new Elites are your bow. If your looking for a speed bow then they're not period. I'll take the Elite. My Energy 35's are getting a workout and the faces of the guys shooting them are priceless. Big props to Elite for making the best feeling bow I've shot to date.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Bowtech limbs or Barnsdale limbs. Pretty easy choice for 99.9% of archers in this world.


There's where your badly mistaken. I have owned my fair share of Elite's with Barnesdale limbs. And I, as long as many others, has had limb issues with them. 

My biggest complaint was with limb twist. I've had to swap places with the top and bottom limbs more than once just to get the bows to shoot like they should. 

I've also had to send in one Elite for new limbs. The bow was NIB with very few shots on it. After it returned, it was then correct. 

And although I have not had any of these issues, many has had their stock Elite limbs crack. 

Just because Elite is using Barnsdale limbs does not mean in any way that the production Barnesdale limbs are the same quality as the higher end Barnesdale limbs. 

In the last year or so Elite went from 6 layer limbs down to 3 layer limbs.:wink:

However, I had limb twist issues with some Elite bows when they were still using the 6 layer limbs. Go figure!

With all that said, I still do not want to give up on Elite. When they are right, they are soooo darn right. Love the draw and the feel of Elite bows. 

I'll be keeping my eyes open on the newer models for sure. 

Skeet.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

WAAC said:


> OK.. Here are the specs again with a properly spined arrow.. ( Yesterdays numbers were with a 400 spine arrow ) technically under spined. Curious to see if under spined arrow has any effect with the numbers..
> Easton axis arrow.. 340.. Crotch of Nock to end of shaft 26.5" 9.5 GPI shaft
> Weight of 396 grains includes 100 grain field tip and 3 blazers
> 
> ...


Arrow speed pro has it at 320 based off your numbers

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sometimes this forum is a joke. How many deer did your IBO speed calculator kill this year? I love when people say oh if it were 3-6 fps faster, really 2% faster is going to make a difference what a joke. Or oh my cam has a 1 degree lean really.... I don't get it if people would spend half the time they spend punching in numbers into some online calculator as they did shooting they might realize the bows we have today are phenomenal.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Skeeter 58 said:


> There's where your badly mistaken. I have owned my fair share of Elite's with Barnesdale limbs. And I, as long as many others, has had limb issues with them.
> 
> My biggest complaint was with limb twist. I've had to swap places with the top and bottom limbs more than once just to get the bows to shoot like they should.
> 
> ...


Actually the barnsdales went from 5 layer to 3 layer when they went all corporate poacher EO. More problems with that cost cutting move . Yea that's great CS


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

rsully661 said:


> Never seen one person seem to dislike one company so much that they troll all the threads concerning that certain company and say nothing but negative crap . Get a life and go find something that makes you happy so you stop trolling


Yea shame on me for pointing out a co in the hunting industry has damaged my favorite past time with there greed. I broke no rule, you are not a moderator get over yourself poacher supporter


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

dave4 said:


> Yea shame on me for pointing out a co in the hunting industry has damaged my favorite past time with there greed. I broke no rule, you are not a moderator get over yourself poacher supporter


Elite has damaged your favorite past time with their greed???? Can you expand on this? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

Someone has an anger problem.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hammer 1 said:


> My E35 is shooting a 340 grain arrow at 59lbs 28.5 draw with a loaded string at 294! I think thats pretty darn good!!!


Those are my specs. Man that is 20fps faster than my z28. Nice!


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

nicko said:


> Elite has damaged your favorite past time with their greed???? Can you expand on this? I'd love to hear it.


See when people trespass and poacher deer, landowner are less likely to allow people hunting their land, We have seen this trend of having much harder times getting access. Heck dont believe me, its right on the Illinois DNR website. 
I wonder why they went away from "respect the game"? LMAO what hypocrisy, so if they let the VP keep his job why were the two prostaff fired?
LOL go ahead and rationalize that one.
Everyone complains about poaching, everyone thinks its a bad bad thing for our sport, then people just turn a blind eye if they own a product from a poacher, that shows a serious lack of character.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

bgriff008 said:


> Those are my specs. Man that is 20fps faster than my z28. Nice!


That comes in at 327 IBO and would likely be a couple FPS more with 60-70 lb limbs on the bow. I'm assuming Hammer 1's bow has limbs that max at 60.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Dave4
What does your comments have to do with the Elite energy 35's performance. 
Someone should start a thread for just haters! Then only people hating have plenty to talk about. Take your hate elsewhere.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

nicko said:


> That comes in at 327 IBO and would likely be a couple FPS more with 60-70 lb limbs on the bow. I'm assuming Hammer 1's bow has limbs that max at 60.


My bow currently is maxed at 62. Not sure what the E32 will come in at when maxed on 60# limbs.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

dave4 said:


> See when people trespass and poacher deer, landowner are less likely to allow people hunting their land, We have seen this trend of having much harder times getting access. Heck dont believe me, its right on the Illinois DNR website.
> I wonder why they went away from "respect the game"? LMAO what hypocrisy, so if they let the VP keep his job why were the two prostaff fired?
> LOL go ahead and rationalize that one.
> Everyone complains about poaching, everyone thinks its a bad bad thing for our sport, then people just turn a blind eye if they own a product from a poacher, that shows a serious lack of character.


I won't argue the facts with you. I agree that poaching is poaching and they are guilty. 

Have you been directly affected by the actions of these lawbreakers and been denied access to hunting land as a result of their actions?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

nicko said:


> Elite has damaged your favorite past time with their greed???? Can you expand on this? I'd love to hear it.


X10000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

So we should only base our morals upon the past? Maybe not worry about the poor hunters in illinois directly effected???? Serious, well no wonder society is where its at, Holy myopia batman. Are murderers that didnt directly effect you OK people??? LMFAO
Truth is no one can argue against my point, it just makes people with elites feel insecure as they realize they are supporting poaching. No one likes to be called out on their lack of morals. Let alone these dealers who make a dollar off of poachers, they get real twisted.


nicko said:


> I won't argue the facts with you. I agree that poaching is poaching and they are guilty.
> 
> Have you been directly affected by the actions of these lawbreakers and been denied access to hunting land as a result of their actions?


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

dave4 said:


> So we should only base our morals upon the past? Maybe not worry about the poor hunters in illinois directly effected???? Serious, well no wonder society is where its at, Holy myopia batman. Are murderers that didnt directly effect you OK people??? LMFAO
> Truth is no one can argue against my point, it just makes people with elites feel insecure as they realize they are supporting poaching. No one likes to be called out on their lack of morals. Let alone these dealers who make a dollar off of poachers, they get real twisted.


I dont think anyone condones poaching. Buying a product doesnt support anyones view on poaching. You buy a product because you like it. If everyone held such high morals, we wouldnt own anything. Its like everyone complaining about products made in China and not purchasing them for that fact. There is so much made over seas, there just isnt anything you can do about it. I dont know the story about Pete poaching, so I can not comment about that. But I would like to think he learned his lesson and doesnt let it happen again.


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

On the other hand this thread has been handy for adding to my Ignore list, one stop shopping.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

dave4 said:


> So we should only base our morals upon the past? Maybe not worry about the poor hunters in illinois directly effected???? Serious, well no wonder society is where its at, Holy myopia batman. Are murderers that didnt directly effect you OK people??? LMFAO
> Truth is no one can argue against my point, it just makes people with elites feel insecure as they realize they are supporting poaching. No one likes to be called out on their lack of morals. Let alone these dealers who make a dollar off of poachers, they get real twisted.


That is bat-chit crazy.

In the hunting universe, every product is in some way has ties to some poaching incident. Support the NRA? Some member has been convicted of poaching....in your view you support poaching. 

Anybody with a CBE sight supports poaching now too. Do you watch the Outdoor channel? Poacher supporter!

What bow I shoot says nothing about me


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

dave4 said:


> So we should only base our morals upon the past? Maybe not worry about the poor hunters in illinois directly effected???? Serious, well no wonder society is where its at, Holy myopia batman. Are murderers that didnt directly effect you OK people??? LMFAO
> Truth is no one can argue against my point, it just makes people with elites feel insecure as they realize they are supporting poaching. No one likes to be called out on their lack of morals. Let alone these dealers who make a dollar off of poachers, they get real twisted.


How did murder become part of this and where did I ever say I was OK with poaching? Just because Elite has some employees with poaching records on their staff doesn't mean I need to shoot another bow. If that's what you want to do, have at it. But using your rationale, I'm sure if you knew the legal history of all employees at all bow companies, you wouldn't be shooting any company's bows because their employees would not meet your standards for moral character. Did you know your buying habits are likely contributing to somebody's illegal drug habit or putting a paycheck in the hands of an abusive husband/dad or allowing somebody to buy stolen goods or a hot gun? 

So, with this in mind, how do you feel about your own lack of morals?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

bgriff008 said:


> .........I dont know the story about Pete poaching, so I can not comment about that. But I would like to think he learned his lesson and doesnt let it happen again.


It wasn't Pete. It was employees of Elite.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

If I knew of any of buying habits aided in poaching I would not buy them...period. Fact is I know of no company I buy that is poaching, let alone the VP. The other rub is the VP did not simply say sorry and move on, he blamed it on the LEOs. The murder was an analogy, since you implied if the poaching did not directly effect me I should not care. Your hypothetical of every company employing poachers is not valid, as we have no proof. With Elite, we have a conviction then a PR campaign to make people think they have respectful morals. Its funny, yall try to deflect the FACT that Elite supports poachers, by throwing hypothetical's about me. LMAO


nicko said:


> How did murder become part of this and where did I ever say I was OK with poaching? Just because Elite has some employees with poaching records on their staff doesn't mean I need to shoot another bow. If that's what you want to do, have at it. But using your rationale, I'm sure if you knew the legal history of all employees at all bow companies, you wouldn't be shooting any company's bows because their employees would not meet your standards for moral character. Did you know your buying habits are likely contributing to somebody's illegal drug habit or putting a paycheck in the hands of an abusive husband/dad or allowing somebody to buy stolen goods or a hot gun?
> 
> So, with this in mind, how do you feel about your own lack of morals?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

o·pin·ion·at·ed
əˈpinyəˌnātid/
adjective
1.
conceitedly assertive and dogmatic in one's opinions.
"an arrogant and opinionated man"
synonyms:	dogmatic, of fixed views, dictatorial, pontifical, domineering, pompous, self-important, arrogant; More
antonyms:	open-minded, flexible





dave4 said:


> So we should only base our morals upon the past? Maybe not worry about the poor hunters in illinois directly effected???? Serious, well no wonder society is where its at, Holy myopia batman. Are murderers that didnt directly effect you OK people??? LMFAO
> Truth is no one can argue against my point, it just makes people with elites feel insecure as they realize they are supporting poaching. No one likes to be called out on their lack of morals. Let alone these dealers who make a dollar off of poachers, they get real twisted.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

dave4 said:


> If I knew of any of buying habits aided in poaching I would not buy them...period. Fact is I know of no company I buy that is poaching, let alone the VP. The other rub is the VP did not simply say sorry and move on, he blamed it on the LEOs. The murder was an analogy, since you implied if the poaching did not directly effect me I should not care. Your hypothetical of every company employing poachers is not valid, as we have no proof. With Elite, we have a conviction then a PR campaign to make people think they have respectful morals. This is on. Its funny, yall try to deflect the FACT that Elite supports poachers, by throwing hypothetical's about me. LMAO


Dude, you are everywhere with this.

1 - You said I implied the poaching conviction did not directly affect you. Where did I imply this or say you should not care? I asked you a question. If I wanted to say those things, I would just say them but I did not. If you want to make assumptions and make an ash of yourself, that's on you.

2 - I never said every company employs poachers, you did. I gave examples of other illegal activities your money is likely contributing to and you took this and ran with it. Again, more assumptions on your part.

You seem to have a problem reading and understanding what other people write. 

And since you said "If I knew of any of buying habits aided in poaching I would not buy them...period". If you knew your buying habits contributed to an employee's drug habit or some other type of illegal activity, would you stop buying that product?

Have you ever bought or used a Lone Wolf product? How about a Mathews product? How about Scott or CBE? If you have or own them, you better get rid of them.


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

dave4 said:


> So we should only base our morals upon the past? Maybe not worry about the poor hunters in illinois directly effected???? Serious, well no wonder society is where its at, Holy myopia batman. Are murderers that didnt directly effect you OK people??? LMFAO
> Truth is no one can argue against my point, it just makes people with elites feel insecure as they realize they are supporting poaching. No one likes to be called out on their lack of morals. Let alone these dealers who make a dollar off of poachers, they get real twisted.


OK, pal. That's enough. You know nothing about me yet you've already decided I am insecure, have a lack of morals, can't argue against your point, support poaching, ALL because I shoot an Elite and like it, why don't you look me up in So. Florida and try and insult me like this to my face, Mr. LMFAO. I'll find a very good place to place my Elite. I'm sure I'm saying what a few others are also thinking
Mods--I am speaking figuratively, of course. However, these are some of the most insulting and offensive posts I've ever seen anywhere.
Now its your turn to further insult people you don't know, including me. Hope to meet you someday.
Going outside to shoot my Elite now, but I just feel so guilty about it!


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

nicko said:


> Dude, you are everywhere with this.
> 
> 1 - You said I implied the poaching conviction did not directly affect you. Where did I imply this or say you should not care? I asked you a question. If I wanted to say those things, I would just say them but I did not. If you want to make assumptions and make an ash of yourself, that's on you.
> 
> ...


Likely is not convicted.
no lonewolf, mathews was 10 years ago, I did not know a poaching conviction existed or if one in fact does, no cbe from EO days nor will there be.
See the insecurities are a flying, tend to make people who have there lack of morals pointed out to them seek out online dictionaries. LMAO


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

LMFAO, yea threatening violence isnt a clear indication of insecurity...LMFAO 
Oh wait, but maybe if I say Im talking figuratively it will ALLLL be OK. LMFAOAY


bigjohn49 said:


> OK, pal. That's enough. You know nothing about me yet you've already decided I am insecure, have a lack of morals, can't argue against your point, support poaching, ALL because I shoot an Elite and like it, why don't you look me up in So. Florida and try and insult me like this to my face, Mr. LMFAO. I'll find a very good place to place my Elite. I'm sure I'm saying what a few others are also thinking
> Mods--I am speaking figuratively, of course. However, these are some of the most insulting and offensive posts I've ever seen anywhere.
> Now its your turn to further insult people you don't know, including me. Hope to meet you someday.
> Going outside to shoot my Elite now, but I just feel so guilty about it!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

KevinNY said:


> On the other hand this thread has been handy for adding to my Ignore list, one stop shopping.


I would imagine yours looks like mine. I've had a few of them on there for quite a while. Someone has a real problem and just can't keep their holier than thou garbage out of any Elite thread. Wish I was as perfect.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

dave4 said:


> Likely is not convicted.
> no lonewolf, mathews was 10 years ago, I did not know a poaching conviction existed or if one in fact does, no cbe from EO days nor will there be.
> See the insecurities are a flying, tend to make people who have there lack of morals pointed out to them seek out online dictionaries. LMAO


I see, so only if a conviction exists does it count. I guess you are the "it's only illegal if you get caught" type.

Insecurity is throwing insults and accusations from behind the comfort of your keyboard to make you feel better about yourself. You sir, are the definition of insecure. Either that or you're 14 and using your mom's computer. Either way, run along now.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

ryno529 said:


> Sometimes this forum is a joke. How many deer did your IBO speed calculator kill this year? I love when people say oh if it were 3-6 fps faster, really 2% faster is going to make a difference what a joke. Or oh my cam has a 1 degree lean really.... I don't get it if people would spend half the time they spend punching in numbers into some online calculator as they did shooting they might realize the bows we have today are phenomenal.


I ran it through the calculator because the OP asked for that. I could care less how fast the bow is. I'm not interested in an elite, regardless of speed.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

dave4 said:


> LMFAO, yea threatening violence isnt a clear indication of insecurity...LMFAO
> Oh wait, but maybe if I say Im talking figuratively it will ALLLL be OK. LMFAOAY


Missing the point, again. You insult people here in a very personal, condescending, and offensive way. Somehow, I doubt if you would do such things if you were face to face with any of us you are so hell-bent on belittling.
My post was meant to expose the arrogant keyboard jockey/hater you are as you can be sure there are many Elite owners (or other brand owners if you chose to insult them in the same manner) who would not calmly accept your insults if they were made in person. Fine if you don't like Elites, but not OK to smear a whole group of people like this. I think such comments as you have made are shameful, but my correction to you will be rejected.
"It is a fool who will not receive correction."
I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Actually PSE did with the Freak.


Um no. PSE built it to market to long draw archers. They rated it as such and published it as such. There is no sneakiness in that. Pete was implying sneakiness in rating speeds....my guess is that was a jab at Mathews.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

shootstraight said:


> o·pin·ion·at·ed
> əˈpinyəˌnātid/
> adjective
> 1.
> ...


other translation = LIBERAL


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> other translation = LIBERAL


Oh please. Let's leave the whole liberal/conservative thing out of this, ignore the insecure troll, and get back to topic.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

This thread is awesome! Been keeping me entertained in the stand. Haven't seen a thing yet. I must be laughing to loud.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Bow Me said:


> This thread is awesome! Been keeping me entertained in the stand. Haven't seen a thing yet. I must be laughing to loud.


Lucky you living in a state that allows Sunday hunting. PA is still in the dark ages.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

But OK for you to reject the correction that if you paid for an elite you ARE suporting a poacher. Ive said it to many face to face.
I missed no point, you are a figurative internet tough guy threatening people, how proud you must be. Yep I HATE poachers, shame on me.


bigjohn49 said:


> Missing the point, again. You insult people here in a very personal, condescending, and offensive way. Somehow, I doubt if you would do such things if you were face to face with any of us you are so hell-bent on belittling.
> My post was meant to expose the arrogant keyboard jockey/hater you are as you can be sure there are many Elite owners (or other brand owners if you chose to insult them in the same manner) who would not calmly accept your insults if they were made in person. Fine if you don't like Elites, but not OK to smear a whole group of people like this. I think such comments as you have made are shameful, but my correction to you will be rejected.
> "It is a fool who will not receive correction."
> I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep
I could post the webster definition of ignorant LMFAO


tmorelli said:


> Um no. PSE built it to market to long draw archers. They rated it as such and published it as such. There is no sneakiness in that. Pete was implying sneakiness in rating speeds....my guess is that was a jab at Mathews.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

No, I just deal in facts, not whats "likely" like you do. Where is the insult?


nicko said:


> I see, so only if a conviction exists does it count. I guess you are the "it's only illegal if you get caught" type.
> 
> Insecurity is throwing insults and accusations from behind the comfort of your keyboard to make you feel better about yourself. You sir, are the definition of insecure. Either that or you're 14 and using your mom's computer. Either way, run along now.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

dave4 said:


> Yea shame on me for pointing out a co in the hunting industry has damaged my favorite past time with there greed. I broke no rule, you are not a moderator get over yourself poacher supporter


Amusing how a person of such high morals and ethics will go out of their way to derail a thread discussing the shootability of Elite's 2014 lineup with name calling and outright bashing. You're not doing yourself any favors and nobody cares how you feel about the company. The intent of the thread was to inform, you know, constructively? Get over yourself.


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

dave4 said:


> But OK for you to reject the correction that if you paid for an elite you ARE suporting a poacher. Ive said it to many face to face.
> I missed no point, you are a figurative internet tough guy threatening people, how proud you must be. Yep I HATE poachers, shame on me.


My last post/question--just curious to see how futile this all is.(well, that is obvious already) So, if you were to meet someone at a shoot or a hunting camp who happened to really like his Elite bow, would you be this confrontational and in-your-face, telling him how immoral and pro-poaching he is? What if there were several Elite shooters in the room?
The point you are missing is whether or not you would insult people like this IN PERSON. If so, you might not get "friendly" reactions. Not a threat, just being real. You say you've done it to people face-to face, but I doubt with the venom you've shown here.
Finally, BTW I don't like poachers (see my posts about Spook), high fence hunting, and mutant deer farmed "trophies" either. But I'm not going after anyone's bow brand and insultingly calling them out like you are.
I'm done. I'll be taking my Elite to Pike Co. again this year--got a nice P&Y with it last year.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

dave4 is a weirdo


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It's not even worth addressing with him anymore. He's right and everybody else is wrong. Everytime I shoot my Elites, I will hang my head in shame and pray God takes pity on my soul come judgement day.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hilarious. 

If you don't like elite why are you on this thread...hmmm

It's highly doubtful anyone on this thread condones poaching. I love my elite bow and will own another in the near future. I have owned bows from all the big four companies and elite fits me best. Do I hate on the other companies because I shoot an elite....NO. If you find a bow that fits you and your needs by all means go right a head. The purpose of AT is archers helping other archers......who are you helping other than your own ego?

I looked at this thread with intent on gaining insight on the new Energy bows and all I see is bickering.....


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Um no. PSE built it to market to long draw archers. They rated it as such and published it as such. There is no sneakiness in that. Pete was implying sneakiness in rating speeds....my guess is that was a jab at Mathews.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I was responding to Dave's post quoting another guy asking who calculates a bow based on anything other than 30", PSE does with the Freak. Never said it wasn't marketed that way or was anything else, Dave said no one does. I wasn't replying to anything Pete said does or implies. 



dave4 said:


> Yep
> I could post the webster definition of ignorant LMFAO


So I guess I'm ignorant cause I knew something you didn't, whatever. You sir are rude and opinionated, having an opinion is one thing but to belittle others cause they don't share your opinion is opinionated. 

The reason I can deal with the whole Garret thing is, who am I to ask for his termination. If I were perfect maybe but I am far from that. If I were true to my values and boycotted all those who didn't line up with them through employees or anything else, I might as well move to the mountains and never buy anything from anyone.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

dave4 said:


> If I knew of any of buying habits aided in poaching I would not buy them...period. Fact is I know of no company I buy that is poaching, let alone the VP. The other rub is the VP did not simply say sorry and move on, he blamed it on the LEOs. The murder was an analogy, since you implied if the poaching did not directly effect me I should not care. Your hypothetical of every company employing poachers is not valid, as we have no proof. With Elite, we have a conviction then a PR campaign to make people think they have respectful morals. Its funny, yall try to deflect the FACT that Elite supports poachers, by throwing hypothetical's about me. LMAO


You are such a moron. Do you own a rifle or shotgun? I guarantee that at least half of the people on AT owns guns. Most poaching is done with guns. So we are all supporting poaching.

By the way, I ordered an Elite Energy 35, so what troll.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

craigxt said:


> You are such a moron. Do you own a rifle or shotgun? I guarantee that at least half of the people on AT owns guns. Most poaching is done with guns. So we are all supporting poaching.
> 
> By the way, I ordered an Elite Energy 35, so what troll.


So by giving money to a company with a poacher running the business you support a poacher. Period. Not some general notion of who might poach. I don't mind everyone hypocritically calling me names. I expect that from people not willing to do what right for the future of hunting.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

dave4 said:


> So by giving money to a company with a poacher running the business you support a poacher. Period. Not some general notion of who might poach. I don't mind everyone hypocritically calling me names. I expect that from people not willing to do what right for the future of hunting.


What does anything you've spewed out of your keyboard have to do with the shootability of Elite's 2014 bows? Who's mind are you trying to change? Do yourself a favor and walk away, your morals and ethics are glaringly evident. Starting arguments to highlight your "morals" is childish and laughable. You're quite the steward of righteousness, and are one to talk about the future of hunting...


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why don't you preach your "holier than thou" sermon on all the PSE threads....or any thread referring to Gold Tip Arrows and Nugent. There's a Mathews thread speculating a Nugent bow now...go show em the light


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW!!! 
Used to be a thread that was over 3 pages had something good to say. Now almost any thread on A/T is a bunch of bickering . 


:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


By the way I have a energy 35 ordered. I DON'T FEEL I SUPPORTING ANY THING ILLEGAL!!!


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

As stated before no one on here supports poaching or therefore goes as far as to promote it either , but yes there are people in life that make some bad decisions , be it a one time thing that they live to regret or a complete lack of morals that allows them to make it a habitual problem . Yes we do now know that you are a very perfect troll who has never done no wrong . But we do not know the vp or what's in his heart or his mind when he made the decision to illegally take game . There is likely a lot more to the story that we don't know . I know I have made bad decisions while in the field , but they do not define me or the company I work for . So I am no one to judge but since you r can you please take it elsewhere ,trolls are not wanted on here hijacking threads . The thread was about elite shootability , and I personally support them and belive them to be the best bow on the market .


----------



## kanga (Dec 8, 2009)

Man-O-Man! I'll bet my tail WAAC never imagined his thread would end up like this!!!!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> Wow coming in 10 fps slow....this thing better wow in how it shoots. Totally unimpressed. Bow should be up 312-314 with 5 gr on string. I know elite doesn't meet IBO very often but this one ain't even close.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


my pulse is 1-2 fps OVER calculated IBO WITH the leeches on

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Except the context was that no one calculates IBO or AMO at 31", as mentioned it was yalls hero (petey)taking a dig at mathews, but even they arent calculated at 31" so maybe your ignorant of context as well.


shootstraight said:


> I was responding to Dave's post quoting another guy asking who calculates a bow based on anything other than 30", PSE does with the Freak. Never said it wasn't marketed that way or was anything else, Dave said no one does. I wasn't replying to anything Pete said does or implies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

rsully661 said:


> As stated before no one on here supports poaching or therefore goes as far as to promote it either , but yes there are people in life that make some bad decisions , be it a one time thing that they live to regret or a complete lack of morals that allows them to make it a habitual problem . Yes we do now know that you are a very perfect troll who has never done no wrong . But we do not know the vp or what's in his heart or his mind when he made the decision to illegally take game . There is likely a lot more to the story that we don't know . I know I have made bad decisions while in the field , but they do not define me or the company I work for . So I am no one to judge but since you r can you please take it elsewhere ,trolls are not wanted on here hijacking threads . The thread was about elite shootability , and I personally support them and belive them to be the best bow on the market .


Whats perfect anything got to do with it. He poached, he denied, Pete said punishment would be swift and harsh IF he was found to be guilty, he was guilty and punishment was nonexistant and they went on to blame it on the Illinois LEOs rather than take responsibility. That shows very low moral character. They started a show called "respect the game" to try to deceive the public about there character, that show is defunct...NO WONDER people aint stupid, well most anyway. 
I am simple educating the public, this has clearly made many feel insecure as Ive been quoted a whole lot called many names etcetc, so I will continue calling spades spades.


----------



## riley1131 (Sep 11, 2008)

You are just what u said in your last post simple. Your points are stupid. So if someone who works for a company gets convicted of speeding and I buy their product I support speeding? I don't own a elite I have owned one as well as many other brands and I'm shooting a bowtech now cause I hear they are all god fearing non poaching anti speeding saints lmao it isn't everyday u come across a idiot like Dave. Lol


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

kanga said:


> Man-O-Man! I'll bet my tail WAAC never imagined his thread would end up like this!!!!


!!!!! You Got that right !!!! 
These people take the thread off topic on purpose. They may even be planted.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

riley1131 said:


> You are just what u said in your last post simple. Your points are stupid. So if someone who works for a company gets convicted of speeding and I buy their product I support speeding? I don't own a elite I have owned one as well as many other brands and I'm shooting a bowtech now cause I hear they are all god fearing non poaching anti speeding saints lmao it isn't everyday u come across a idiot like Dave. Lol


Cool, back to shootability, I shoot a bowtech and Hoyt, but its because I didnt have to swap the limbs and shim the cams like on my elite.LMFAO


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sweet bows for sure.
Mods should delete the nonsense and ban those responsible, period.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dave4 said:


> Whats perfect anything got to do with it. He poached, he denied, Pete said punishment would be swift and harsh IF he was found to be guilty, he was guilty and punishment was nonexistant and they went on to blame it on the Illinois LEOs rather than take responsibility. That shows very low moral character. They started a show called "respect the game" to try to deceive the public about there character, that show is defunct...NO WONDER people aint stupid, well most anyway.
> I am simple educating the public, this has clearly made many feel insecure as Ive been quoted a whole lot called many names etcetc, so I will continue calling spades spades.


Their show is between seasons right now, starts back up in Jan... 
If you don't like Elite don't shoot them simple as that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Guys, the best way to make this turd go away is to ignore his posts. It's just like a little kid who acts up because he wants attention. Don't give him an audience.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

nicko said:


> guys, the best way to make this turd go away is to ignore his posts. It's just like a little kid who acts up because he wants attention. Don't give him an audience.


x2.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Wheres a mod is the real question?


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

dave4 said:


> Cool, back to shootability, I shoot a bowtech and Hoyt, but its because I didnt have to swap the limbs and shim the cams like on my elite.LMFAO


Hey Lonnie...I see you still have a grudge?


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

nicko said:


> Guys, the best way to make this turd go away is to ignore his posts. It's just like a little kid who acts up because he wants attention. Don't give him an audience.


He wont stop. Its the famous L-train. I cant see his IP but I know his typing skills. lol. Pretty good at it and everyone always falls for it.
This is an alter account because his original was banned for life here. If I remember right. Mods might want to check him out?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Rick. I forwarded it to the mods.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

A rat has been sniffed out. Lol! 

Thanks, Rick. You have a good sniffer. :teeth:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybee-R said:


> He wont stop. Its the famous L-train. I cant see his IP but I know his typing skills. lol. Pretty good at it and everyone always falls for it.
> This is an alter account because his original was banned for life here. If I remember right. Mods might want to check him out?


Dang it, that's funny though. If it's true, what's up Lonnie, I miss your input and humor.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Maybee-R said:


> He wont stop. Its the famous L-train. I cant see his IP but I know his typing skills. lol. Pretty good at it and everyone always falls for it.
> This is an alter account because his original was banned for life here. If I remember right. Mods might want to check him out?


I sometimes wonder if that don't go on more than we really know. I've been suspicious of it from a couple/few different people here. Especially when a thread like this one gets kicked up, and somebody has like 10+ posts involved in it, then gets put in their place...and suddenly they disappear, but out of the wood work comes somebody else to take their place with the same agenda.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

How is the shoot-ability of the Energy? I really want to know or see a video review :darkbeer:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Crow Terminator said:


> I sometimes wonder if that don't go on more than we really know. I've been suspicious of it from a couple/few different people here. Especially when a thread like this one gets kicked up, and somebody has like 10+ posts involved in it, then gets put in their place...and suddenly they disappear, but out of the wood work comes somebody else to take their place with the same agenda.


Pretty sad that some people will do that. I guess they have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

nicko said:


> Pretty sad that some people will do that. I guess they have nothing better to do with their time.


Exactly...If your life revolves around bashing people on ArcheryTalk then it might be time move out of your parents basement.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

dhayse32 said:


> Exactly...If your life revolves around bashing people on ArcheryTalk then it might be time move out of your parents basement.


That's what I'm saying.. It's just the internet. People take this stuff way too serious. Who cares a flip for arguing with some dude you don't know in real life and will never actually see. Agree to disagree and move on. Don't get caught up in the poop storm. 

Some of it's silly... "I don't buy Elite's because one of their employees was a poacher".. "I don't buy Japanese produced because they bombed our Country! I don't buy Chinese produced products because they are communist and spy against our country!.. I don't buy Mexican produced products because they support drug cartels that poison our country".. I don't buy General Mills products because one of their execs is an atheist and that undermines the values of my country".. Hmmm.. well, good luck with all of that.


Again guys, lighten up.. It's just the internet for goodness sake..


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

jgrn1127 said:


> Somebody always has to complain shoot the bow before you make an opinion I have best bow from Elite so far



slight cam lean will always be in a bow with a cable slide putting pressure on the strings. :shade: What does the cam lean look like at full draw?? Thats what I'd like to know.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowdoc_eric (Dec 15, 2006)

We got the Energy 35 in the shop about mid week. My archery tech is crazy about this bow. Smooth shooter and dead in the hand. He has it set up and tuned waiting for the 3d and spot leagues to start nest year.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Less talk, more chrono


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

dhayse32 said:


> Exactly...If your life revolves around bashing people on ArcheryTalk then it might be time move out of your parents basement.


OMG! Post of the week!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

At first I was dissappointed that Elite dropped the Answer, Hunter, Pulse and Pure and replaced the four bows with basically only one bow in two different sizes. After reading through this thread it has peaked my interest and I know im going to have to shoot an Energy. I hope I have the same reaction as most of you, then I wont be as dissappointed


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

I haven't read every post, but I'm amazed at how many people try to calculate weight on the string as 5-10 grains.... Peep, DLoop, and limbsaver leeches are going to be more close to 40gr.... Just saying.... From what I have seen is a loaded string will take away 5-6fps....


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Picking mine up tomorrow in Ashland Ohio. I don't care about 5fps because that does not affect your impact or pin gap anyway. As long as it holds like a gt500 and tunes good. Fur and competition will be in trouble.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

WAAC should be getting E 32s in on Wednesday, mine may be with those. Hope to have some info to offer after I get my hands on it. Had a chance to shoot the 35 again. Second impression is the same..awesome bow!


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

What shop in ashland Rick?

Premier?? I know Fin Feather is in Ashland

Also what dip you get it in?? energy 35 right?


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Agreed, I wish a thread could stay on the subject........................


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes premier


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, black 35 #70


----------



## TscottEVO26 (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally will have the chance to shoot the new Elites on Thursday. I will be certain to post my findings... and if I put a deposit down. Sorry guys no chrono... but you can expect as full of a report as one can give. Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Picked mine up a bit ago. Won't have a chance to mess with it till tonight . Liking the grip already. Little more square I think


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

just shot the energy 35, great bow i like it alot. The start of the draw is stiff but it feels it rolls over duick and the wall id unreal solid and the valley is awesome. love the camo finishes they look and feel great. and prolly the quietest bow I've shot in a long time


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Gonne be shooting one of these soon hopefully but just wondering why so many guys shooting the 35 instead of the 32? Simply because its longer and may shoot better? Anybody with experience of the two back to back?


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

WisBuckHunter94 said:


> Gonne be shooting one of these soon hopefully but just wondering why so many guys shooting the 35 instead of the 32? Simply because its longer and may shoot better? Anybody with experience of the two back to back?


Simply because the 32's have not been released as of yet....
The Energy 32's will be released this week, I am expecting 4 of them, and we will be reviewing them as soon as they arrive.. Stay subscribed...
Waac


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

WAAC said:


> Simply because the 32's have not been released as of yet....
> The Energy 32's will be released this week, I am expecting 4 of them, and we will be reviewing them as soon as they arrive.. Stay subscribed...
> Waac


Ohhhhh thanks! lol was not aware of that, figured both would have came out at the same time. Im more interested in the 32 anyway.. lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

WisBuckHunter94 said:


> Gonne be shooting one of these soon hopefully but just wondering why so many guys shooting the 35 instead of the 32? Simply because its longer and may shoot better? Anybody with experience of the two back to back?


I have one on order.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Getting my 35 set up now. 29.5" 72# with 362 grain arrow and loop on the string. 326 fps with my 452x. I have bow jax string sleeves on and have not tinkered with it any. Might get even more. Very happy so far, tunes down center of grip too!


----------



## WhiskeyZulu (Mar 8, 2013)

Shot a few of the 35's now. Soooo Smooth. Didn't think Elite could be smoother but they did it. Ordered Target Green last Monday and Just Ordered a Target Black this morning. 5 Weeks ETA


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

WhiskeyZulu said:


> Shot a few of the 35's now. Soooo Smooth. Didn't think Elite could be smoother but they did it. Ordered Target Green last Monday and Just Ordered a Target Black this morning. 5 Weeks ETA


WhiskeyZulu,
Thats some signature..Now you have to add the target black...


----------



## Folix (Oct 1, 2011)

Many thaks for your reply


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys,
The much anticipated Energy 32's are due in this week.. For some of you who have shot the Energy 35's and have been impressed, the 32's are shorter and faster. and from what I had read, they have a more noticeable string vibe... I have 4 to 6 coming in and most are sold, they are Dealer preview bows, I have 10 others on order and they are anticipated to be in in the next 3 weeks..
Elite basically dropped most of their line from 2013, The Elite Hunter #2 field and stream best bow of 2013. The very popular Elite Answer, The Pulse and Pure, Most of the Elite fan base was upset, But once you shoot the new riser design Energy you will see why...
If you are in or near New Jersey Stop in a take a look.
Dominick


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't get here soon enough Dominick. On vacation this week. Hope you can work your magic on my 32 so I can get a few sits in my stand. Would be nice to put some meat in the freezer with a brand new 32!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

sure like to see some video reviews of the 32 and 35

waiting on a ordered left hand 35


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

stillern said:


> In love the specs...how will it tune is the question.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have only tuned one so far and it tuned like a one cam (easy). Out of the box the timing was perfect. One adjustment and had a bullet hole. If they all go tune like this life will be good.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

WAAC would not mind having a Energy 35 but the 13 Pulse you sold me got 50# snow camo limbs on it with black riser do not see a bow shooting better than it no vib and quiet and hits the mark every time as I noticed you did not mention them getting rid of the Pulse I can't see it being so low on the sales as it's the best bow out of just about every top end bow I have owned and I had them all this bow is staying.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The E32 will get 335 fps ibo right out of the box,338 with a little tweaking. And it does it so easily guys are like yeah right. The best part about these new bows is they are not over rated and will actually do what the ibo states set up and ready to hunt. The days of fictitious speed ratings is long gone with Elite. Their stated ibo numbers are very achievable with a loaded string and hunting set ups.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

my pulse hits 2 fps over IBO


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

tpentecost83 said:


> I haven't read every post, but I'm amazed at how many people try to calculate weight on the string as 5-10 grains.... Peep, DLoop, and limbsaver leeches are going to be more close to 40gr.... Just saying.... From what I have seen is a loaded string will take away 5-6fps....


I always slide leeches up against speed nocks or using them partially like speed buttons.... thus loosing 1 fps or less....if I figured them as extra weight my Ibo calculation would look WOW....that would be 352 on my pulse...without counting them puts me at 345 as is....70.7lbs 28" draw 13 grains of peep loop and small kisser...318fps....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Boonerbrad said:


> The E32 will get 335 fps ibo right out of the box,338 with a little tweaking. And it does it so easily guys are like yeah right. The best part about these new bows is they are not over rated and will actually do what the ibo states set up and ready to hunt. The days of fictitious speed ratings is long gone with Elite. Their stated ibo numbers are very achievable with a loaded string and hunting set ups.


If im seeing a number of 35s hitting 338-339 im guess since the 32s are faster they will hit 340 easily if not more with strings and a tune


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

nhns4 said:


> If im seeing a number of 35s hitting 338-339 im guess since the 32s are faster they will hit 340 easily if not more with strings and a tune


No doubt but I was stating out of the box and hunting set ups. Because not many hunters care about new strings and a tune on a 800.00 bow. Besides 5 fps is NOTHING in the real world.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> WAAC would not mind having a Energy 35 but the 13 Pulse you sold me got 50# snow camo limbs on it with black riser do not see a bow shooting better than it no vib and quiet and hits the mark every time as I noticed you did not mention them getting rid of the Pulse I can't see it being so low on the sales as it's the best bow out of just about every top end bow I have owned and I had them all this bow is staying.


CC,
Glad you are happy with your bow, I have read on numerous other posts about how delighted you are.. Also, I had no idea that Elite was dis continuing the Pulse.. If I had known , I would have mentioned it. 
Enjoy your pulse and shoot strait.
Dominick


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh it shoots I have owned many high end bows none compare to it and now that I put 50# limbs on it can hold all day in cold weather and arrow simply drives where I put the pin. One and only bow I will never sell.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Last year I had a 13 hunter that beat its IBO by 2 fps. A buddy had an answer that did the same before that very few of our elites (and we hae owned a few) would hit their IBO. Always real close but never beat it. I think the 14's will be awesome and can't wait to get my answer 32. I do question the comment about using new strings though along with a tune to exceed IBO. These bows come straight from factory with winner's choice strings. Many excellent string builders out there, but winners choice are certainly no slouch.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> Many excellent string builders out there, but winners choice are certainly no slouch.


Agreed. By the way, how many other strings can you buy that have a lifetime warranty from peep rotation and stretch??


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

What about a moaning noise from the cams or cable slide? Or I have also heard the cable slide eating strings? Don't believe me check out the thread on EAF. 

I thought they would have figured that out by now. Kinda glad I cancelled my E35.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

mmiela said:


> What about a moaning noise from the cams or cable slide? Or I have also heard the cable slide eating strings? Don't believe me check out the thread on EAF.
> 
> I thought they would have figured that out by now. Kinda glad I cancelled my E35.




The Elite cable slide is cnc machined out of Delrin. Polyoxymethylene (POM), also known as acetal,[1] polyacetal and polyformaldehyde, is an engineering thermoplastic used in precision parts requiring high stiffness, low friction and excellent dimensional stability. As with many other synthetic polymers, it is produced by different chemical firms with slightly different formulas and sold variously by such names as Delrin, Celcon, Duracon and Hostaform.

Typical applications for injection-molded POM include high performance engineering components such as small gear wheels, ski bindings, fasteners, knife handles, lock systems, and model rocket launch buttons. The material is widely used in the automotive and consumer electronics industry. The M-16 rifle's stock and other parts are made of it.

Teflon is the registered trademark for PTFE (polytetrafluroethylene) which happens to be a fluroplastic product. 

One should really not believe anything they hear and only half what they see. It just helps prevent passing on false information.:darkbeer:


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

stehawk said:


> The Elite cable slide is cnc machined out of Delrin. Polyoxymethylene (POM), also known as acetal,[1] polyacetal and polyformaldehyde, is an engineering
> thermoplastic used in precision parts requiring high stiffness, low friction and excellent dimensional stability. As with many other synthetic polymers, it is produced by different chemical firms with slightly different formulas and sold variously by such names as Delrin, Celcon, Duracon and Hostaform.
> 
> Typical applications for injection-molded POM include high performance engineering components such as small gear wheels, ski bindings, fasteners, knife handles, lock systems, and model rocket launch buttons. The material is widely used in the automotive and consumer electronics industry. The M-16 rifle's stock and other parts are made of it.
> ...


Thanks for the education but it is a known issue.

You're welcome.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

mmiela said:


> Thanks for the education but it is a known issue.
> 
> You're welcome.


You're welcome right back. :darkbeer:


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

mmiela said:


> What about a moaning noise from the cams or cable slide? Or I have also heard the cable slide eating strings? Don't believe me check out the thread on EAF.
> 
> I thought they would have figured that out by now. Kinda glad I cancelled my E35.


From the 35's I have sold, and tuned, there was no string wear, and absolutely no moaning noise from the cams. And we have sold quiet a few.. and some have have come back for other accessories, those bows had no string wear at the slide... You may want to reconsider the 35.. No comment on the 32's. as we have sold a few, and none have come back in for slight adjustment that had significant arrows through them....


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

I got my shops E35s in last week and after shooting one side by side with my Answer (62lb Answer vs 65lb E35), I must say that the E35 is an easier draw cycle to me! It has a ton of valley but not as much as the Answer though the difference is minuscule. Speed wise, they are nearly the same. Both have loaded strings. With all 6 leeches taken out, it only gained 2fps. The E35 is much more quiet so far than my Answer and than most of the Answers we have sold. I measured the holding weight on the 65lb/28in E35 right at 9lbs where my Answer on 62/28in was 7.8lbs. I feel like the E35 is much easier to shoot well (forgiving) than my Answer and even the Pures I have had in the past. I have not received my E32s yet but that is the bow my customers are most interested in. The thing I did notice on the E35 was it was indeed heavier and on the scale weighed 4.5lbs as it is advertised to. Thats my only real complaint with it. The longer riser and more parallel limbs make it hold excellent. It even looks mean drawn as the limbs compress so much, it reminds me of the Spyder 30. Thats my observations so far on the E35, I will definitely be shooting one or the other of the Energy series this season for 3D!


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

WAAC said:


> From the 35's I have sold, and tuned, there was no string wear, and absolutely no moaning noise from the cams. And we have sold quiet a few.. and some have have come back for other accessories, those bows had no string wear at the slide... You may want to reconsider the 35.. No comment on the 32's. as we have sold a few, and none have come back in for slight adjustment that had significant arrows through them....


Unfortunately it is to late, I already bought another bow. I couldn't get an answer on how long left handed bows would take to arrive, I waited 4 months last year for the Hunter and that was way to long. I thought it might be December but with all the orders that people are waiting I figured it would be January or later before they shipped.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

mmiela said:


> What about a moaning noise from the cams or cable slide? Or I have also heard the cable slide eating strings? Don't believe me check out the thread on EAF.
> 
> I thought they would have figured that out by now. Kinda glad I cancelled my E35.


I have 500-600 shots through mine and no moaning or wear at all on the cables near the cable slide.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Billincamo said:


> I have 500-600 shots through mine and no moaning or wear at all on the cables near the cable slide.


Same with my 35.. The WC string's for 2014 is the new BCY X material that's supposed to be more abrasion resistant. My factory WC 8190 string's on my 13 Answer started to show wear on the first day. I put a teflon slide on it and didn't like the white. I put my factory slide back on and keep that area heavily waxed and not noticed any extra wear.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine chwed my cables. Its the slides and nothing more. Pput a radius slide on it and smooth as butter.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

IMO the "moaning" noise is probably coming from the envious archer standing nearby :tongue:


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Core Archery said:


> Its the slides and nothing more.



That is a incorrect statement. ukey: And, that is MHO.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Core Archery said:


> Mine chwed my cables. Its the slides and nothing more. Pput a radius slide on it and smooth as butter.


Just to make sure I remember correctly, you immediately removed the factory strings and put on your own made out of 452x, correct??


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

A Saunders Hyper Glide was installed on a E35 and made a nice draw E35 even Nicer...


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...... according to this dave4 guy I should just turn myself in to the authorities.:wink:


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its not illegal to support a convicted poacher.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you talking about Pete? because if you are you might want to watch what you say. Slandering is also a crime there bud


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Why can't these stupid arguments go to the fruits & nuts forum!?!


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

dave4 said:


> Its not illegal to support a convicted poacher.


???


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Irish66 said:


> Are you talking about Pete? because if you are you might want to watch what you say. Slandering is also a crime there bud


Nope, the VP, and slandering isnt a crime, if one were to TRY to litigate slander it is a civil matter, not criminal. YOU might try educating yourself before you open yer piehole.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

dave4 said:


> Nope, the VP, and slandering isnt a crime, if one were to TRY to litigate slander it is a civil matter, not criminal. YOU might try educating yourself before you open yer piehole.


Dave,
Obviously you never played nice in the sandbox with others.. So find a different thread to try and derail. This is a thread about the Energy Series bows, not a thread for you to show your dislike for Elite, Its owners, or its celebrity hunters.. 
So please go kick you can down a different street...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

WAAC said:


> Dave,
> Obviously you never played nice in the sandbox with others.. So find a different thread to try and derail. This is a thread about the Energy Series bows, not a thread for you to show your dislike for Elite, Its owners, or its celebrity hunters..
> So please go kick you can down a different street...


It's not Dave. It's Lonnie and this is his game. Been at it for quite some time and banned from every forum including this one so just ignore it.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

pbuck said:


> It's not Dave. It's Lonnie and this is his game. Been at it for quite some time and banned from every forum including this one so just ignore it.


yea just ignore supporting poachers, it easy if ya try. LMFAO
gee wonder how society got so messed up


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

What ever his name is he is an idiot. I don't care if I get if I get an infraction from the moderator's for saying this. WAAC said it best. Pack sand and go somewhere else to waste your pitiful life. (Changed the wording a little haha)


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

dave4 said:


> Nope, the VP, and slandering isnt a crime, if one were to TRY to litigate slander it is a civil matter, not criminal. YOU might try educating yourself before you open yer piehole.


Plus it's not slander. Slander is spoken. I think he is talking about libel. Not that it really matters. Of course it's only libel if what you write is wrong. Which you only write what is true and has been found to be fact in a court of law.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

The Garrett Armstrong Fan Club must not of had their nap today.

:focus:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Irish66 said:


> What ever his name is he is an idiot. I don't care if I get if I get an infraction from the moderator's for saying this. WAAC said it best. Pack sand and go somewhere else to waste your pitiful life. (Changed the wording a little haha)


Too bad to. He could be an asset but instead, he chooses to be an azzhat.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am interested in three bows so far this year. The Elite Energy 35, Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 and whatever Bowtech comes out with.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

vhunter said:


> Plus it's not slander. Slander is spoken. I think he is talking about libel. Not that it really matters. Of course it's only libel if what you write is wrong. Which you only write what is true and has been found to be fact in a court of law.


posterior pained zealot young males do not care about facts


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I looked at the title and skipped to this? What the hell happened???


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

stillern said:


> I looked at the title and skipped to this? What the hell happened???


There's always a dingle berry somewhere.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I just picked up an E35 form Terry at Southern Style. Shot the bow locally...amazing hold.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Facts are facts folks. Hunt ethically and most of all legally. We as a community are under constant scrutiny and when things like this happen it makes is all look bad. 

Ignorance of property boundaries is no excuse.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

mmiela said:


> Facts are facts folks. Hunt ethically and most of all legally. We as a community are under constant scrutiny and when things like this happen it makes is all look bad.
> 
> Ignorance of property boundaries is no excuse.


I agree 100%, however I've been on several guided hunts. Not once have I asked for proof of property boundaries. They hang the stands etc., they are fudging boundaries, we sit in the stand and get screwed. We wouldn't be talking about this if such a large deer hadn't been shot, the magnifying glass comes out then. 

I've never once knowingly broken a game law but I might have unknowingly, therefore I choose to not throw stones.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks to Lonnie (Dave4) for the thread derail. Job well done.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

It would have been a different story had he owned the mistake rather than blame the LEO's and claim industry conspiracy. Respect the game was PR. And this wasnt a one time deal, years and years it happened on land WELL marked. it was his staff shooter not outfitter, and they shared same lawyer, would you share a lawyer with a party that you claim screwed you? I doubt it.


shootstraight said:


> I agree 100%, however I've been on several guided hunts. Not once have I asked for proof of property boundaries. They hang the stands etc., they are fudging boundaries, we sit in the stand and get screwed. We wouldn't be talking about this if such a large deer hadn't been shot, the magnifying glass comes out then.
> 
> I've never once knowingly broken a game law but I might have unknowingly, therefore I choose to not throw stones.


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

Lets see if I can put us back on track....

After many years of shooting Hoyt bows and being a staff shooter for Hoyt I decided to venture out on my own and purchase a bow that would be a bow I would keep for awhile. I first started shooting the Elites toying with the idea in mid July but as soon as the 2014 lineup came out I saw the bow I wanted in specs being the Energy 35

I came across a shop by the name of Woodbridge Arms and Archery and purchased the Elite Energy 35. 

Once I got back to my home and my little shop in the back yard I unboxed my Energy 35 and really began to admire it. As I pulled it from the box and really began to study the bow I saw quite a few detail items that really impressed me. The finish on the bow was perfect, everything from the cams to the grips and limb pockets were finished out with no buff marks . I got the bow in all black. The Winners Choice strings compliment the limb graphics really well and the bow looks outstanding.

I set the bow up with at 3/4 center shot and put the loop and knocking point at dead level..The 65 pound bow draw weight bow hit my scales at 65.76. When setting up the bow I saw no cam lean and the draw stops were set perfect. I put my Easton FMJ 400 through a tight piece of paper at 3 foot 6 foot and 12 and had a 3 perfect holes. Wow talk about easy set up. Now the hard part...


I put my HHA sight on the bow and stepped out into the yard. After about 10 shots I had the sight ready to go and backed up to twenty yards.

Three shots were all touching and I was rather impressed with the nice tight little group so I decided to try it again with the same results. I thought to myself I will try this one more time and I decided to throw in a bare shaft with the 4 inch feather group. At twenty yards the bare shaft was right in the same group. I followed the group sizes on out and was able to have the bow sighted in and ready to hunt in a mere hour. I screwed in the old trusty fixed blade broadheads and was dead on at my 30 40 50 and 60 yard marks. 

Now we shall talk about shootability...

The bow draws to a perfect 28 1/8 inch draw. At the shot the bow is very very quiet and I could feel no vibration in the bow or any accessory I had added to the bow. The bow starts off stiff on the draw but pulls through a very nice smooth draw cycle and comes to a rock solid wall that does not move. The letoff on the Energy 35 always you to settle into a shot with no movement in the bow. Although by no means is the bow a speed bow, it is adequate and I am sure that the accuracy and the shot will long make up for the speed.

My personal opinion is that Elite has built an awesome bow in the Energy 35 and that it will be one of the top choices if not the top choice of archers that want a bow that can do a mixed bag of hunting and 3-D targets. The Energy 35 will do all a demanding hunter will ask of it and it will take care of him/her well. 

Congrats Elite, You hit a homerun with this one..


----------



## Trekk (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you for bring some sanity back to this thread. I have been a member of other forums in the past and I know to expect a certain level of pettiness. I'm driving to my local Elite dealer this afternoon to check out the 2014 line up. He has both 35s and 32s that came in yesterday. I'm pretty sure I will be walking out with one of them. I hope my dealer will be able to spend the time with set up and some tuning while I'm there. I let you know.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

bowdoc302, good write up. It is a very sweet bow to shoot. Heading out with mine momentarily.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Trekk said:


> Thank you for bring some sanity back to this thread. I have been a member of other forums in the past and I know to expect a certain level of pettiness. I'm driving to my local Elite dealer this afternoon to check out the 2014 line up. He has both 35s and 32s that came in yesterday. I'm pretty sure I will be walking out with one of them. I hope my dealer will be able to spend the time with set up and some tuning while I'm there. I let you know.


Nice.... you might just have to get one of each.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bowdoc302 said:


> Lets see if I can put us back on track....
> 
> After many years of shooting Hoyt bows and being a staff shooter for Hoyt I decided to venture out on my own and purchase a bow that would be a bow I would keep for awhile. I first started shooting the Elites toying with the idea in mid July but as soon as the 2014 lineup came out I saw the bow I wanted in specs being the Energy 35
> 
> ...



Nice review !!! thanks for getting up back on track


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

Trekk said:


> Thank you for bring some sanity back to this thread. I have been a member of other forums in the past and I know to expect a certain level of pettiness. I'm driving to my local Elite dealer this afternoon to check out the 2014 line up. He has both 35s and 32s that came in yesterday. I'm pretty sure I will be walking out with one of them. I hope my dealer will be able to spend the time with set up and some tuning while I'm there. I let you know.




I can assure you that you will like the Energy 35. It took me about 25 to 50 shots to get use to the draw but I love the fact thewre is no hump to get over just a smooth transistion back to a solid wall and stop. After shooting it for 3 days I was fortunate enough today to send the full metal jacket through the rib cage of a nice 140 class buck and it didn't seem not to notice a lack of speed from the arrow. I am by no means what could be considered a fan boy but I can tell you that after changing bows every year for the last 15 years I have found one that I will let stay around and I am proud to say I shoot an Elite.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Bowdoc302,
It was a pleasure meeting you, I am truly happy tat you were happy with your purchase, and am delighted that you shared your review and have gotten this tread back on track. Well done!!!
Congratulations on your harvest, Please mail me a 8x10 pic when you get the opportunity, I would be honored to have your photo on our results wall....We have a wall in our shop that I frame all photos from harvests from all WAAC bows, no matter the brand. 
all the best
WAAC


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

Enuff of the Bs. Geez. Can anyone tell me if u can still get one of these new Elites with a black riser and camo limbs ? Really thinking its time for a new Elite. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

buckshwacker said:


> Enuff of the Bs. Geez. Can anyone tell me if u can still get one of these new Elites with a black riser and camo limbs ? Really thinking its time for a new Elite.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, Has to be ordered and will take about 4 to 6 weeks till they get caught up with orders
Waac


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Shot the E35 today and while a nice bow, I can't see giving up the Answer for one. It does hold nice, like a rock on target, some vibe, dead quiet though. Maybe it's just my wimpy arms but you can feel the weight. All in all, a nice bow. Would like to try the E32 when they get one in.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

WAAC said:


> The 2014 Energy Dealer Promo 35's arrived today. 1 black and 1 Realtree Extra. After opening the boxes, I must say , I was a little taken back by the length of the riser, It was not bad, just not what you expected from Elite, The finish was flawless, although I liked the Ninja Black better than the new Flat black. The Cage or riser box was not hard on the eyes at all. After a few shots, I forgot it was even there... The Limbs look to be the same length, but just on a different angle, thus giving the effect they are shorter I did not measure them, But a visual next to an Elite Answer..
> Shooting the Bow.
> Draw cycle is very smooth, Heavier up front like most Elite bows with a nice transition into the generous valley with a rock solid wall that Elite is known for. While shooting the bow from 10 yard, with no stabilizer, no sight, no peep sight, only an arrow rest and a d loop, The shot was absolutely amazing.. Completely vibe free, The bow never moved. absolutely dead in the hand.. and even though people use that term frequently, I do not..
> 
> ...



==========================

Hello All
Did you notice power cables, at brace height. Cross at the arrow rest height. Being the center line of the bow. Then when the bow is at full draw.
Power cables cross about the center of the bow grip. Way be low center line of the bow. [ Later


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I hope to have a bow in my hands friday! We will see.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I hope to have a bow in my hands friday! We will see.


Right on Mark!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I sure wish the 35 went to 31.5'' draw!!! I'm always jealous of ppl with a 30'' draw since they get picks of all the best bows.

Had two pures but didn't like the short valley for hunting and I heard the 35 at 31'' have a good valley and longer then the pure.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Oct 11, 2013)

Went to the local shop today with intentions of getting the Bowtech Carbon Knight and went home with the Energy 32. Without starting the argument again I have to say the Elite is a fine product. My dealer asked me to shoot the Elite Energy before I left with the Carbon Knight and I couldn't go back. I don't are about speed so I don't know hw fast it shoots but the E32 is smooth and quiet as they come. Loving it so far.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Oct 11, 2013)

Also my bow had a tag stating it was equipped with Gordon Glass limbs. I don't know if those are the same limbs they have always had, but my dealer has been around a long time as well as shot competitively for many years and he says they are some of the best limbs in the business.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> ==========================
> 
> Hello All
> Did you notice power cables, at brace height. Cross at the arrow rest height. Being the center line of the bow. Then when the bow is at full draw.
> Power cables cross about the center of the bow grip. Way be low center line of the bow. [ Later



Arrow rest height is not center line of the bow. Besides, whats your point?


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Almost all companys use Gordon glass in the limbs. They are still made for Elite by Barnsdale. Waiting on my E35 its a shooter for sure.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I hope to have a bow in my hands friday! We will see.


Yeah right. Please note the sarcasm.


----------



## Trekk (Oct 11, 2013)

Brought home my new energy 32 last week. Still getting it sited in really smooth shooting bow. Pics to follow


----------



## Trekk (Oct 11, 2013)

*New Energy 32 photos*


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Not much on the Energy 32's for a review out there...
I had started the review on the E35, Hoping someone else will come on this post and start one on the Energy 32.. A Review from someone else would give a different perspective...
Post up Fella's
Waac


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

WAAC said:


> The 2014 Energy Dealer Promo 35's arrived today. 1 black and 1 Realtree Extra. After opening the boxes, I must say , I was a little taken back by the length of the riser, It was not bad, just not what you expected from Elite, The finish was flawless, although I liked the Ninja Black better than the new Flat black. The Cage or riser box was not hard on the eyes at all. After a few shots, I forgot it was even there... The Limbs look to be the same length, but just on a different angle, thus giving the effect they are shorter I did not measure them, But a visual next to an Elite Answer..
> Shooting the Bow.
> Draw cycle is very smooth, Heavier up front like most Elite bows with a nice transition into the generous valley with a rock solid wall that Elite is known for. While shooting the bow from 10 yard, with no stabilizer, no sight, no peep sight, only an arrow rest and a d loop, The shot was absolutely amazing.. Completely vibe free, The bow never moved. absolutely dead in the hand.. and even though people use that term frequently, I do not..
> 
> ...


I havnt shot the energy but am very exited to do so. I noticed that your said the pure, answer and hunter wouldn't stand a chance but you didn't say anything about the pulse? I have the 013 pulse and love it! I'm not going to part with it but I do believe what you say about the energy. "It will be hard to leave without one". I believe and correct me if I'm wrong that the 013 pulse is the smoothest , best drawing and forgiving speed bow on the shelf. The only other speed bow that would beat it would be the Pse DNA and I know this because I've had one and loved t but had issues with alignment so I returned it. Lol the quality just wasn't there to keep up with elite IMHO.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

mmiela said:


> What about a moaning noise from the cams or cable slide? Or I have also heard the cable slide eating strings? Don't believe me check out the thread on EAF.
> 
> I thought they would have figured that out by now. Kinda glad I cancelled my E35.


My 35 is dead silent. My buddy I shot with today kept saying how guiet it was and he couldn't believe it! Very very nice bow. Kudos to Elite


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I came to read about the Energy 35 and instead I get to read about a bunch of middle school girls fighting.


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

Lyncher68 said:


> I came to read about the Energy 35 and instead I get to read about a bunch of middle school girls fighting. [
> 
> 
> Lyncher68 ..
> ...


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

hjort jagare said:


> Almost all companys use Gordon glass in the limbs. They are still made for Elite by Barnsdale. Waiting on my E35 its a shooter for sure.


I find it weird that they advertise gordon glass but not barnsdale. Makes me wonder if all limbs are made by barnsdale. I know they had trouble keeping up before. Maybe they are using more than one supplier, or are keeping that option open just in case.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

bows come with tags indicating Gordon Glass


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like we're sticking with the original plan WAAC haha!!


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

vhunter said:


> I find it weird that they advertise gordon glass but not barnsdale. Makes me wonder if all limbs are made by barnsdale. I know they had trouble keeping up before. Maybe they are using more than one supplier, or are keeping that option open just in case.



Maybe they bought Barnsdale out and making their own now.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Satern Archery in Dakota City (Humboldt) has a bunch of them, saw them in the store last week. The archery shop is a second job, so T-W-Th evenings and Sat mornings are the normal hours. Call in advance to make sure he's there. 515-332-1240. Don't be fooled; Tate is a pro, and spotted several problems in 10 seconds of looking at my "form". Really good guy.

Scheels in Jordan Creek mall, West DesMoines is a dealer also, but not in the same league of expertise there. They set me up with an Answer that is at least 1" too short draw length. I love the bow, and can shoot ok with it, but would have been much better off with a different setup.

Pricing on current model year bows is set by Elite, so you should see almost identical price at all dealers.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

stehawk said:


> Maybe they bought Barnsdale out and making their own now.


Wouldn't doubt it, but they bought out winner choice and the still advertise that the use there strings. My guess is not all bows are built with Barnsdale limbs, or there is a plan to not use them in the furture.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

vhunter said:


> Wouldn't doubt it, but they bought out winner choice and the still advertise that the use there strings. My guess is not all bows are built with Barnsdale limbs, or there is a plan to not use them in the furture.


I'm not sure what you mean. Elite's parent company does own winners choice and Elite does advertise that they use winners choice because they do use them.


----------



## WVBarker (Sep 17, 2012)

New guy here to this forum. I am getting ready to buy a new bow. I have always shot Mathews but Im open minded and plan on shooting the Elite 32 and 35, Hoyt Faktor, Bowtech Assassin and Experience and of course the Mathews Chill r. Since this is the Elite forum, whats the difference between the 32 and 35 in forgiveness on distance like out to 40 and 50 yards? Thanks in advance


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Only a few ounces difference in weight. I shot them both and stayedcwithe Energy 35 to hunt with. I took 3 shots and killed 3 deer with the longest recovery 80 yards. Hard to beat the 35. It makes a great target and hunting bow all in one!


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is a slow motion video of the bow in action.. New pics coming after the Holiday I had pimped it out with some new threads.. Please do not kill me for my DL being long, waiting on Elite to get the Target mods in stock to shorten it a bit.. Different angles to follow..


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting tired here.. Shot started to break down.. Shooting 60 yard target, and had shot about 70 arrows by this point..


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted these videos at 120 FPS so you can see how the Energy 35 reacts at the shot for those of you still on the fence about the new Energy's


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

vhunter said:


> I find it weird that they advertise gordon glass but not barnsdale. Makes me wonder if all limbs are made by barnsdale. I know they had trouble keeping up before. Maybe they are using more than one supplier, or are keeping that option open just in case.


Pete has answered this question for you a couple times already. Barnsdale uses gordon glass materials. the limbs are made from gordon glass and have been for like ever. Barnsdale still makes them. Maybe Barnsdale wanted his name on his personally sold limbs to keep a difference in products or sales.??


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Maybee-R said:


> Pete has answered this question for you a couple times already. Barnsdale uses gordon glass materials. the limbs are made from gordon glass and have been for like ever. Barnsdale still makes them. Maybe Barnsdale wanted his name on his personally sold limbs to keep a difference in products or sales.??


You are correct sir. Gordon glass billets are finished by Barnsdale. :darkbeer:


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep 320-322 IBO


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep 320-322 IBO
304 
+ 2 for loop
+10 for 30" draw
+ 8 for 24 gr of arrow weight over 350
-3 for 1.5 pound over 70
= 321 IBO ???


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

I was so impressed with the 2014 Elite bows that I become a new dealer for Elite Archery. I have 32's and 35's in stock and couldn't be happier with them. So far Elite has have worked with me better than any other manufacturer I've ever dealt with and I look forward to selling and promoting their bows and products. :darkbeer:


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

WAAC------- great viedo's----thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

WAAC... Good review on the 35. I've shot one. How about a review on the 32? I haven't shot one yet. The dealers in my 60 mile radius don't have any.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 20, 2013)

dave4 said:


> See when people trespass and poacher deer, landowner are less likely to allow people hunting their land, We have seen this trend of having much harder times getting access. Heck dont believe me, its right on the Illinois DNR website.
> I wonder why they went away from "respect the game"? LMAO what hypocrisy, so if they let the VP keep his job why were the two prostaff fired?
> LOL go ahead and rationalize that one.
> Everyone complains about poaching, everyone thinks its a bad bad thing for our sport, then people just turn a blind eye if they own a product from a poacher, that shows a serious lack of character.



Really?? That's logical. Did y'all hear that the president of Ford motor company got a speeding ticket, I guess I'm gonna send my f150 to the crusher...
Btw I can't wait till my new realtree xtra e32 is here


----------



## docwong (Jan 1, 2014)

Can I get opinions about the E 35 being my first compound bow? 

I'm thinking of ordering the E35, but don't know if this would be a good first compound bow. I currently shoot recurves and know about nothing of setting up a compound bow. Being from the San Francisco Bay Area, not much local opportunity to hunt so I plan on mostly doing target shooting and occasional hunting. My DL is about 26.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Folix said:


> I am also a BIG fan of Élite (1 tour, 1 gt500, 1 xlr and 1 pure already ...). all these are fantastic bows if you know how to handle and tune them. Élite is if not the one at least one of the best bow companies I ever met. Pretty nice to see that also short archers Will be satisfied.
> 
> Unfortunately the distribution in europe is somehow non existing ... and pro shops are not aware about the proper way to tune these fantastic bows ... . that's why i gotta a press, a draw board etc ... .
> 
> ...



I hear what you are saying, I am in Ireland, I have a GT500 and it is a wonderful bow to shoot.
I also made a Bow Press and have learned to fine tune the GT500 and it is a for ever bow for me.
I am hitting "X's" at 60yds. I like its accuracy.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybee-R said:


> Pete has answered this question for you a couple times already. Barnsdale uses gordon glass materials. the limbs are made from gordon glass and have been for like ever. Barnsdale still makes them. Maybe Barnsdale wanted his name on his personally sold limbs to keep a difference in products or sales.??


Then why do companies like NBA still advertise them?
http://newbreedarchery.com/technology/limbs.htm


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

trucker3573 said:


> ^^^^ cannot go wrong. In my opinion, it is absolutely the best bow offered right now by any company. There are plenty of great tuners on here if you have no good local shops to set it up.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


The new Energy 35 tunes is easy to tune.


----------



## bucksnbow25 (Jun 4, 2013)

I shot the Energy 32, and I forgot about all the other bows I have shot. I compared it to other bow that are at the top of the market, and I like everything about the energy more, the valley was smooth, best back wall I have felt. It might not be the fastest bow on the market, but with it being as quite as it is, it wont make a difference in the field.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAAC said:


> Posted these videos at 120 FPS so you can see how the Energy 35 reacts at the shot for those of you still on the fence about the new Energy's


That bow doesn't even flinch on the shot! Nice example, thanks for sharing.


----------

